# CPU INIT??? Problem



## Leon64 (May 28, 2007)

Ok I have built my computer with a couple of friends to help. It is my first time and everything is good.... When I finished assembling my computer... I turn it on and then the LCD screen at the back of the motherboard reads CPU INIT. Ok at first I was like *** was this. I did some research and found out it meant cpu initialize. Which meant after this stage was the bios, the CPU INIT was suppose to last 2 secs, but it lasts forever. But every time I turn on the computer it said CPU INIT and when it is off, it still saids CPU INIT. I was like , I must have did something wrong, so I rewire everything with my friends and wired it all good. We followed most instructions but they just won't work. Do you guys have any suggestions or links to how I may fix this problem because it is driving me nuts.

Everything in system:
Thermaltake 850w PUS
Intel Core 2 Quad
Plextor PX-760a cd-drive
e-geforce 8800GTS
The newest Bios Card
Asus Striker Extreme Motherboard/Asus Extreme Striker Motherboard <--EDITED
2 Corsair CM2X1024-6400C4D 1024MB 800MHz 4-4-4-12 XMS6404v2.1 RAM
AND a 750gb Hard Drive...

I don't know whats wrong with anything. If you have any useful articles or anything please post here and my msn is for more info... I really need you guys to help me because if I don't get this thing fixed... I wasted about $2500 and I might even bring it to a repair shop if you guys don't help.. and yes I CHECKED GOOGLE!!!

EDIT: IF YOU HAVE THE TIME!!! PLEASE POST IT ON OTHER WEBSITES AND SEE THE RESULTS AND POST IT HERE~~~!!! I NEED SERIOUS [email protected]@@[email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]!

THANKS IN ADVANCE ~Leon64

Mirror thread:http://www.fagex.net/showthread.php?p=453764#post453764
Mirror Thread:http://www.rshelpers.net
Mirror Thread:http://www.rscity.org/showthread.php?p=1783#post1783

EDIT: I updated Bios Card... Still no good....

P.S. Asus Tech Support Sucks.... They don't tell us anything....


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try a cmos reset


----------



## Leon64 (May 28, 2007)

Tried it... Still saids CPU INIT... does anyone need more info for this... or is this ok? AND YES I did set the Jumpers correctly....

Edit: When I plug in the PSU it still saids CPU INIT... and yes I checked the CPU for any bent things... but everything was fine... any other suggestions... please help Im freaking out here...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if this is of any help
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...en-us&page=1&board_id=1&model=Striker Extreme


----------



## Leon64 (May 28, 2007)

Thanks let me check it out... I will report back here asap...

EDIT: ok I tried those steps already... None worked... I have a question... since I ordered the paarts with different companies... which company should I call so I could resolve the problem? PLEASE DON'T GIVE UP ON ME... I AM DESPERATE FOR HELP!!!!

Also can you tell me where the Extreme Striker (Qualified Vendor List) is... for the RAM... Just get me the link cause I don't think the MOBO can support the ram even tho the RAM box saids Reupublic of Games Certified... and Asus motherboard certified :/....


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Did you try booting the system with only the cpu, one stick of memory and the video card connected to the motherboard?
If it posts ok, add one thing at a time until you get the horrible cpu init again, and you obviously will have found your culprit.

Qualified Vendor List...
http://www.asus.com/999/download/products/1439/1439_10.pdf

IMHO....This seems a very common problem with the Striker, with no definitive solutions available online at Asus or anywhere else......really poor show by Asus.
If you cannot get it solved, call them every day until you get some real help!


----------



## Leon64 (May 28, 2007)

lol thx... I will check it out.... 

btw: this thread is still open ... you made me a happy guy


----------



## Leon64 (May 28, 2007)

UPDATE: What does it mean, when I take out the Memory, if it beeps one long time and 2 short time... this only happens when I take out the memory... any more suggestions...

Sorry for the double post... but this is really important to me...


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi Leon
If there is no memory installed it probably means, there is no memory installed. Lol.

The beep codes are different for each bios manufacturer and sometimes each system manufacturer,
With AWARD BIOS it means a bad video adaptor or a video error, not seated properly or loose monitor cable.
It is Award Bios on the Striker ExT, is it not?


----------



## Leon64 (May 28, 2007)

Do you think the RAM has anything to do with my problem because I have found out it is not compatible with my MOBO....


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Do you know this for sure, or are you just looking at the Qualified Vendors List?
The QVL only lists the ram that has been tested by Asus; and there's just too many to test them all. Corsair is not a bad vendor.
If you visit their site, they have a tool that will tell you if your ram is suitable for your board.
http://www.corsairmemory.com/corsair/configurator_search.html


----------



## Leon64 (May 28, 2007)

Im not sure... can you help me check cause my not to sure... about this...

CM2X1024-6400C4D is the model but it saids 

TWIN2X2048-6400C4D for their model.... I don't think my model is compatible.... if you can.. please help me check...


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, the TWIN2X2048-6400C4D is two matched CM2X1024-6400C4D modules.
Has a different name because your'e buying a couple of sticks instead of the one.
And according to Corsair, it works fine on the Striker.


----------



## Leon64 (May 28, 2007)

Then I don't get it.... Whats the problem with the computer? Why does it saids CPU INIT for a billion hours .... I am so sad now....


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Have you tried taking the cpu out, checking both it and the socket for dust and reseating it? Checking all cables are tightly fitted?
I would try to get it to post with only the bare minimum; cpu, memory and video, with the manual in my hand making sure every jumper is correct and every connection is secure. And I'd replace the cmos battery with a new one.


----------



## Leon64 (May 28, 2007)

Yes took CPU out... lol I was afraid I would take out the thermal paste... everything was fine... reseated it and I turned on... Guess what, it is CPU INIT... Not sure about cmos battery.... but I can guarantee, everything was new from neweggs and no parts were defective...


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Leon,
I've just been searching for clues to solve this problem, and noticed that most of the folk who are getting the same error are using Corsair memory!!!
Do any of your friends have different memory you could try in your rig?


----------



## Leon64 (May 28, 2007)

Not really...but my friend and I also had been talking about the strange things happening to the others.... we are planning to buy a new one and return ours to see if it works... I was just wondering what you suggest what best we should do....

Update: I want to thank you for all your guys help... lol I bet Im bothering you and your wasting your time with me.... I want to say thx and bare with me because these are hard times for me....

Question: Also if I don't resolve my question... should I tke it out to ta repair shop... because I don't know where I should bring it too.... Bestbuy?CompUSA? I need tons of suggestions...


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

I think the striker is more trouble than it's worth.....but at the same time, if you could get it sorted it would be a killer system.
The Crosshair seems to have this cpu_init problem too.............there's plenty folk online screaming for help.
I think I'd return it and ask for a new one. Can you do that?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Find someone local who will check your memory and cpu are ok.
Then ask around who's the best guy in town with computers and ask him to help you.


----------



## Leon64 (May 28, 2007)

Yea... I can return the Crosshair.... Im so mad now.... but if we can solve the solution to this problem... then everyone would look at this thread and know how to fix it....... I should have gotten a different MOBO and RAM....


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Found this one, Leon.
At first power-up, it defaults to component install mode. You MUST press the lightbulb button on the back panel to boot the system.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

First thing I would check is the psu power connectors, you should have a 24 pin and an 8 pin connector....make sure they are in secure and make sure none of the pins in the connectors are loose. If you removed the cpu, make sure you cleaned off any of the old thermal paste and applied new themal paste, you cannot reuse thermal paste or pads. If you can enter the bios, set the cpu voltage to auto, the ddr ref volts to 2.2V and the memory timings to 5-5-5-15, and see if you can boot. Make sure the clear cmos jumper is installed and in the normal operation position....normally on pins 1 & 2 on Asus mobo's, but check the manual to be sure. Replace the cmos battery, usually a CR2032 on Asus mobo's, its not uncommon for a mobo to ship with a dead or weak battery, verify the correct battery in the manual. If you are recieveing a cpu init error even with the computer off, check that you did not install a usb header into a firewire port on the mobo. Since you are using a quad cpu, you may need to flash the bios to the latest version, if you cannot enter the bios Asus will flash the epromm chip for you for the price of mailing it to them (cheap). Disconnect the aux display and see what happens. If a friend has another computer that is compatible verify that both your cpu and psu are not defective or ask a local shop to do so for you. You may want top set the mobo out onto a piece of cardboard and run it out of the case to verify that you do not have a grounding issue due to a misplaced standoff or poorly seated I/O panel, check that the power sw, reset sw and other panel connectors are in their correct positions.....try disconnecting the keyboard and mouse and see what happens....and of course....take all esd precautions when handling any of the components.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi TWA,
There's around 2,000 posts elsewhere online, all concerning the Striker Extreme and CPU INIT. In every language.

Badly made motherboard, I think.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi Houndog, Definitly a possibility...its a shame, it got decent reviews, although most of the cpu init problems were memory related as best I could tell. I'd replace it with the P5B....no issues there and excelllent performance


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

I think I'd persevere and try some QVL memory and/or a different cpu.
It looks a great board if you can get it up to speed.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, Leon
This is from digitaldaily.com..
Quote...The second problem was about the fretful attitude of the board to Corsair overclocker memory modules. The list of complaints is quite large, each was described at length. Unquote.
This is from maxitmag.com...
Quote....It's worth noting that some users have reported problems when using Corsair memory in the Striker and indeed other 680i chipsets. Unquote


You only need someone with a couple of chips of ddr2 533mhz, non-corsair, to try to get this posting..............it's got me stressed.


----------



## Leon64 (May 28, 2007)

I will try and get it.... I mean wow, I will call Asus again and tell them about the problem and tell them to answer the freaking 2000 posts.... I will also call crosshair for answers... I am so funstrated with this problem....

I will try your steps later this week and report back here asap...


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Why not call Corsair, its thier memory at issue, ask for different sticks or swap for compatible ram, or a refund and buy some Mushkin or OCZ instead....it may be the pcb that corsair is using, Mushkin is using the brainpower pcb if I'm not mistaken....I've seen no reports of their memory not working with the mobo and you can call them for a reccomendation.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi Guys,
The Corsair forum has a lot of compatibility questions, including of course, for the Striker.
The guy who responds on behalf of Corsair tells many to return their memory for replacements etc. At least they have a guy answering customers unlike Asus.
See the posts here....
http://www.houseofhelp.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=130


----------



## Leon64 (May 28, 2007)

Well at least Corsair has their own tech support forums... Asus has nothing that can help anyone at all.... Even their call support sucks!!


----------



## Leon64 (May 28, 2007)

sorry for the double post... I am just informing you that my friends and I will be working on the computer today... because they have time.. I will post here for help and more info... and we will try to get the computer working with your tips and suggestions....

thank you....


----------



## Leon64 (May 28, 2007)

ok I got new thermal paste and applied it + new memory.... It still saids CPU INIT....

sorry for post so late and I hope I am not gravedigging... but this is important for me and sorry for triple posting....


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

hi Leon,
Did you try pressing the button at the back when it says cpu_init, and then pressing the front power button?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

I suspect you are having a well known problem with the 680i chipset and the quad core cpu, to fix it you will have to either rma the mobo to Asus or have them send you and updated bios chip, here is Asus' support # (502) 995-0883


----------



## Leon64 (May 28, 2007)

I did get a new bios chip and installed it... still saids cpu init.... but should I like return it to asus to let them check?....

edit: houndog what do you mean?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

There have been reports of bad mobo's comming out the factories with bent cpu socket pins, bad electronics, wrong tranistors/capacitors etc....best bet is to rma the mobo and have Asus replace/verify it will work with a quad cpu. To be fair to Asus these problems appear to be from all mfg's using the 680i chipset, I guess they are trying to keep this all quiet (shame on them)


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
From Asus support....
According to the design of this motherboard, it uses the same standby power for onboard LED and system switch.
When the LED switch has been turned on, the system will not be able to power up due to the absence of standby power.
Please simply turn off the LED switch to switch to normal operation mode.


----------



## Leon64 (May 28, 2007)

umm... I noticed that a long time ago, but when I switched it, it still did not work....

any other suggestions... if you can answer this, you are answering other countless other people who has this problem ... which is a good thing....


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you set it up out of the case where you can get a good look at everything with just
cpu
video
1stick of ram
speaker


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Have you already tried this....
1) Power down and unplug your power supply
2) Remove all memory modules except one (channel A, dimm 1)
Ensure the cmos button is OFF.
3) Plug in your power supply
4) Boot-up your system and wait up to 2 minutes for the system to POST
If that's a winner...
5) Enter the BIOS and set your memory voltage (located under "Over Voltage") to the memory manufacturer's recommended voltage setting. For example Corsair Dominator PC8888 has a default voltage of 2.4volts.

Sorry if you've done all this already.
I would also try it outside the case as Dai has advised.


----------



## Leon64 (May 28, 2007)

Our new memory is the Kingston Hyper KHX6400D2K2/2G... We are getting pissed off about this because Asus tech support is no help.... The computer repair guy said that our motherboard may have a problem.... and each time we get connected to asus, they hang up on is....

I need new suggestions.. please post... Thanks for everything but I need more help... I am never going to give up on this.... If you guys help me it, you guys will be the best tech support website ever!!!...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check this
http://kostakiss.com/blog/2007/07/08/asus-striker-extreme-cpu-init-error/


----------



## Leon64 (May 28, 2007)

I am trying this: http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...&model=Striker+Extreme&page=1&SLanguage=en-us

I hope it works.. wish me luck 

I will post if it doesn't work


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

nearly all the posts there say it does not fix the problem
did you look at the link i gave you


----------



## Leon64 (May 28, 2007)

your link does not work because we don't have a different Ram...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it does not say you need different ram
it says if you have more than one stick in the computer just use one stick


----------



## Leon64 (May 28, 2007)

It saids

"First of all you need to have a low specification RAM, running on probably 667 MHz, but the most important of all is the memory voltage. The memory needs to run with 1.8 Volts. The OCZ 9200 I got uses 2.3 Volts for operating, which is far away from 1.8 Volts. Note that the default settings for the memory voltage on your BIOS is set to AUTO, which is actually 1.8 Volts. This is probably the reason that you cannot clear your CMOS with high data rate modules, as all of them use higher voltage than that."

We only have 800 mhz...


----------



## KostakisS (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi Guys!

I am the guy who wrote the post on 

http://kostakiss.com/blog/2007/07/08/asus-striker-extreme-cpu-init-error/ 

Dai, thank you for your reference.

I am sorry if I did not explain clearly. I think I say somewhere that the most important bit of the trick is the memory voltage, not the memory clock. I mentioned 667MHz because I noticed that most of the RAM modules @ 667MHz use 1.8V (However, I do not mean that ALL the 667MHz run at 1.8V ).
I have also noticed that memories @ 800 MHz use various voltages, including 1.8Volts.
You need only one low memory of low voltage to clear your CMOS. After clearing your CMOS, your mobo is alive and you can change the BIOS parameters.

If you need any further assistance and I am able to help, I am happy to do so. Either leave a message on my blog or here.:wink:


----------



## Leon64 (May 28, 2007)

do you have msn? or any chatting things?

After I try your guide... and it doesn't work, I will have to bring it to a computer shop and give in ....


----------



## Leon64 (May 28, 2007)

When I borught it in the guy said the motherboard was faulty so now we are going to send it back to Asus to get it replaced and checked.... We will get the motherboard back soon and we will post here asap....

sorry I double posted but this is important info for everyone to see  maybe even stickied ....


----------

